# Out bow fishing threatened with a gun!!



## jeffthedj

Was out bow fishing last night with 2 buddies of mine on the grand river. Was a great night of shooting when on the way back into the launch a guy dressed in all black on the other side of the river started flashing a spotlight at us. At first I didn't think anything of it until I heard him telling something so we shut off the generator and could see at this time he had a handgun pointed at us!!! He started yelling "come over here and introduces you to 9mm Smith and Wesson" I couldn't believe what I was hearing!! This guy was following our boat with his spotlight and handgun for no good reason.. Not to mention when we were at the launch he continued to point the gun and follow us up to the truck.

We called 911 and cops showed up very quickly strapped with AR-15's and went over to talk to this crazy guy! Long story short we pressed charges but the guy still didn't go to jail!! They said "if we wasn't so busy tonight we would have arrested him" anyone else think that is all BS?? We're having the local CO look into today so I'll keep you posted.




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Get'nLucky

Where at on the grand? ( sorry i know nothing about bow fishing areas)
Sounds like A: you handled it very well
AND
B: you got lucky...

Not sure if said gentleman was threatining with a gun, that i could have kept my finger off the trigger of mine.

Eaton county? What dept


----------



## jakeo

If you pressed charges, did the cops give you a police report with the guys name?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Email the story to the media. 

They might be interested in this and why the cops wouldn't do anything.


----------



## jeffthedj

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Email the story to the media.
> 
> They might be interested in this and why the cops wouldn't do anything.


I'm going to the state journal ASAP!




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

jakeo said:


> If you pressed charges, did the cops give you a police report with the guys name?


Not yet..


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## sullyxlh

Someone points a gun at you in a threatening manner
return fire
and remember to keep your mouth shut after the incident.


----------



## hillbillie

sullyxlh said:


> Someone points a gun at you in a threatening manner
> return fire
> and remember to keep your mouth shut after the incident.



AND have your lawyer's phone # memorized and a fat wallet.
Many unfortunate things can happen when the gunfight starts.

I believe the OP done everything right.Can't believe the cops just let the crazy guy go.Is there more to story?Was the guy a cpl holder,misguided property owner etc. or a whack job. Maybe somehow he thought you were a threat to him or his property.I can see some of my crazy neighbors acting the same way.


----------



## sullyxlh

hillbillie said:


> .* ...whack job...* .


Just how the heck do you know he is NOT a whack job???
He didn't ID himself as LE so it's game on

Does pointing a weapon at you for no reason, in your book, qualify one as a sane person???

Had he pointed that gun at jeffthedj in a movie theater would it be any different???
HELL NO IT WOULDN'T!!!

I don't know where Hadly is but growing up around Detroit and living in the burbs where the ghetto expanding to
someone points a weapon at you it means business and you return fire.

I for one am not waiting for what comes out of that barrel after a sidearm is leveled at me
I know it's only a matter of milliseconds before I'll find out.

So it's kill or be killed and is all the difference in going home or going to the morgue in a body bag.

Maybe things are different in the area of the incident
maybe I have it all wrong 
maybe over there they point guns for ****s & giggles and really don't keep loaded weapons because they don't intend to hurt people I don't know... 
I do know around here it real and will be taken as such.


----------



## Lumberman

Do I think it's bs yes. But it sounds like more of the same from the GRPD. The GRPD is the biggest waste of space and tax dollars on the planet. 

You have a town with little crime and a huge budget yet they don't that've time to arrest someone for threading you with a gun. 

What a joke.


----------



## jeffthedj

Lumberman said:


> Do I think it's bs yes. But it sounds like more of the same from the GRPD. The GRPD is the biggest waste of space and tax dollars on the planet.
> 
> You have a town with little crime and a huge budget yet they don't that've time to arrest someone for threading you with a gun.
> 
> What a joke.


It was in grand ledge not GR. lol! Either way GL is same way..




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

The scary part of it is this guy was waiting in the bushes next to his house but we never came by or that close to his house! That came from witnesses on the shore watching him.. He's very lucky none of us were carrying that night or this could be all over the news.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Sterling Homes

You should copy this onto the bow fishing forum on here as a warning to guys on that stretch of river.....I might have to start carrying again while I'm bow fishing. I've bow fished some rough stretches alone at night, learned to just ignore people and pretend you can't hear over the generator.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lumberman

jeffthedj said:


> It was in grand ledge not GR. lol! Either way GL is same way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


Oh. Lol. I will stop my rant.


----------



## jakeo

Im glad to hear that you used your head and did the "right" thing BUT PLEASE keep on their ass as to why nothing was done. I'd bet hes a local Politician....:lol:


----------



## jeffthedj

jakeo said:


> Im glad to hear that you used your head and did the "right" thing BUT PLEASE keep on their ass as to why nothing was done. I'd bet hes a local Politician....:lol:


We all thought same thing! Don't you worry this isn't the last you've heard of this if nothing gets done. LSJ will be all over this along with a few national publications that contacted me on facebook.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

For the record it's the house straight across from launch in Grand Ledge.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## chris_kreiner

Thank you Jeff for pushing this!!! When stuff like this happens it usually goes unheard cause people don't want to push the issue and then it happens to someone else.

This guy will go to jail and if he doesn't then the Grand Ledge Police Department will loose a lot of respect. I respect all LEO's but when some gun wielding maniac points a gun for no reason, except to threaten or cause terror, and he goes FREE.....Uh NOOOOO!!!

Please keep us updated on this Jeff!!


----------



## hillbillie

Starting to understand the situation.I have no dog in your fight.Not a bow person or waterfront owner.My problems start with trespassers during deer season. 

sullyxlh

I'm not as fast as you. No way could I draw,fire and kill the person pointing a gun at me before they fired.I've been in that position a couple of times,and didn't have the guts to test my speed.Wrong place at the wrong time but I lived through it

Hadley is a small town about 60 miles north of Detroit but worked construction in Detroit ,Flint and Pontiac on and off for over 30 years.Worked on projects that others refused to.


----------



## Fatdaddy

The FFF stands for fire till the Flake Falls. Use you own verbage for the middle F for more accurate Flint termage. I had the very same thing happen to me in cooperville. As I was scouting private land for floating downstream in a canoe. When a land owner banished a side arm and began to point the gun at me and my brother a Flint Cop. I was faster with my custom plinker 30 round folded stock ruger. Than my brother with his 9mm back up ancle gun. The young man holstered his weapon and I shared ariel photos from the day before while I flew over the property. I also shared photos of the 17 bucks we had took pic of and the trail cams. He pulled a nice 10 point in bow season with a deep chocolate and white tips. It seems that superior fire power makes good friends. Just my thoughts! becareful you never know whos meth lab you may hunt by... God Bless


----------



## limige

Wow glad no harm came but *** is with ssome cops these days! Brandishing a firearm and bearing down on them is serious stuff!

Maybe they were trying to avoid a firefight? Wait till he's calmed down and back on his meds before hauling him in?

Wonder if he's been down this road before?


----------



## Get'nLucky

I think everyone involved is lucky jeff wasnt carrying....or anyone else fishing for that matter....
I just cant see a scenario where i wouldn't have fired if he was waving the gun at me.
Yes i would have been carrying legally....
But yes subscribed to this thread.


----------



## jeffthedj

Get'nLucky said:


> I think everyone involved is lucky jeff wasnt carrying....or anyone else fishing for that matter....
> I just cant see a scenario where i wouldn't have fired if he was waving the gun at me.
> Yes i would have been carrying legally....
> But yes subscribed to this thread.


CPL or not there will be at least one person in our boat open carrying when bow fishing from now on. 



SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

Justin talked to GL police today and they acted put out when he asked for a copy of report and wanted to know why we wanted it.. Said it would be ready Friday so we will see what happens after that. I feel like there covering up something or someone!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Steve

Wow

Sent from my DROIDX using OutHubOutdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772

jeffthedj said:


> Justin talked to GL police today and they acted put out when he asked for a copy of report and wanted to know why we wanted it.. Said it would be ready Friday so we will see what happens after that. I feel like there covering up something or someone!
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


I can't help but feel the same way. Friend of a local official perhaps.


----------



## jeffthedj

Come Monday if I don't know something this will be a right up in Lansing State Journal! 


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## William H Bonney

jeffthedj said:


> Justin talked to GL police today and they acted put out when he asked for a copy of report and wanted to know why we wanted it.. Said it would be ready Friday so we will see what happens after that. I feel like there covering up something or someone!
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


My crystal ball tells me there was never any police report written up to begin with, and you have a 1 in 10 shot of picking that up on Friday.

Oh,, and my Magic 8 Ball tells me if there is actually is a report, that more than half the information in it will be wrong.


----------



## chris_kreiner

jeffthedj said:


> Justin talked to GL police today and they acted put out when he asked for a copy of report and wanted to know why we wanted it.. Said it would be ready Friday so we will see what happens after that. I feel like there covering up something or someone!
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


 
Any chance you had the camera rolling? That would put the nails in that guys coffin!!! It's amazing what you can do and how far you can go with video evidence!!


----------



## poz

Don't hold your breath, we're still waiting to hear from the prosecutor's office on a trespass charge where the guy took his gun off his shoulder and threatened my buddy as he was trying to stop him to talk to him. The officer didn't think that was really a threat. But then again the trespasser was a well known local and we were the city boys who now owned the land he use to hunt. It's been 2 years and still no trespass charges against him.even after numerous demands that we want to press charges


----------



## THS Sporting Center

Definitely fascinating. How about calling your Michigan State Rep?


----------



## jeffthedj

chris_kreiner said:


> Any chance you had the camera rolling? That would put the nails in that guys coffin!!! It's amazing what you can do and how far you can go with video evidence!!


Battery had died 10 minutes before..


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Jimw

Cool heads prevailed.. Good job, I can't wait to see the outcome of the story! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeerLife

Jimw said:


> Cool heads prevailed.. Good job, I can't wait to see the outcome of the story!


Agree, glad you guys walked away from this


----------



## jakeo

Wouldnt it be interesting taking a UC officer or a UC reporter out to the launch *IF* you dont recieve a report on Friday? Just a thought:evil:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Report should of been already been done and at the prosecutor's office no later then Tuesday morning. As I said earlier the easiest way is to write up your own report or statement of events. 

Walk into the Prosecutor's office, see whoever is on call. Let him or her know you called the police and you want to press charges. They will request a copy of the report, and regardless of the department's position on the incident, it will be handled.


----------



## carsonr2

Jimw said:


> Cool heads prevailed.. Good job, I can't wait to see the outcome of the story!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Remember that time on the lower Catawba running jug lines for cats and the drunk southern yahoos on that pontoon that thought we were pulling fish off there oil can jugs...that could have gotten ugly quick.


----------



## Jimw

carsonr2 said:


> Remember that time on the lower Catawba running jug lines for cats and the drunk southern yahoos on that pontoon that thought we were pulling fish off there oil can jugs...that could have gotten ugly quick.


That was my first thought when I read this post..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## whitetailfreak8

JefftheDJ* Great job keeping your cool, and doing the right thing, that seems to be a lost value in todays society. Your more than welcome in our boat any day, if your ever down in the metro Detroit area let me know I just started guiding this summer and I'd be more than happy to take you out shooting free of charge.


----------



## bowhunter19

Yeah I don't know why your waiting? You should walk in there and ask for the report, if they don't give it to you ask to speak with the Seg or Capt, and if that doesn't work call the local news and sit there and wait.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

working in and around LEO depts i know that they had a report # that night, and if you havent gotten at least that much there is something really wrong. Sure maybe the report wasnt written immediately and your copy cant be obtained till the responding officer finishes(most PD policies would state by end of shift or you stay over until its done). but the fact that it has been multiple days now, I agree that you need to go straight to the prosecuter and then the prosecuter will force the hands of the GLPD to get the report and begin follow up. Good luck, please keep us informed so we can rejoice with you when charges are filed and convictions are announced.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Status please.


----------



## jeffthedj

Sorry guys been working a ton this week! I'll be calling the GL police in the morning and get the scoop.. If nothing then the $&@" is gonna fly!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

whitetailfreak8 said:


> JefftheDJ* Great job keeping your cool, and doing the right thing, that seems to be a lost value in todays society. Your more than welcome in our boat any day, if your ever down in the metro Detroit area let me know I just started guiding this summer and I'd be more than happy to take you out shooting free of charge.


Thanks man! We might just have to do that and film a segment for our show.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

Hey guys if you like add me on fb for our updates.. I'll post back on here sometime tomorrow!
http://www.facebook.com/mobileprotection#!/Jeffsummersotv


----------



## Spoiler

Not a Facebook fan.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jakeo

Spoiler said:


> Not a Facebook fan.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


X2.........


----------



## PWood

jakeo said:


> X2.........


X3.......


----------



## ih772

PWood said:


> X3.......


X4.


----------



## jeffthedj

Lol! I'm call them in just a minute and will post an update on here.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## loweboats

sent you a FR.

Mike Huddlestun


----------



## jeffthedj

UPDATE: Talked to GL police and got "don't think that report is done yet" crap! He patched me over to the detectives office but got his VM and left a message. I also just got off the phone with LSJ paper just have to wait and she what the editor says now.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## lang49

Pursue it with any news agency who is willing to cover it! 

Based on what you've described, the guy should've gone to jail that night. This is a great example of cops not doing their job!


----------



## Josh R

I wonder if the police know who it is and are/was hoping it would just be forgot about. Like they are trying to protect him somehow.
Josh


----------



## chris_kreiner

Absolute joke!!! What has your DNR buddy said about this? Is he still working on the Fisherman Harrassment charge?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Smells like a cover-up.


----------



## tmilldrummer

Wow, I haven't been on here in awhile... didn't realize this was on here. Jeff, I was supposed to go with you guys that night and got the text at 2 a.m. about what was going on. Then I called my C.O. buddy in the morning and got him in on it, last I know he has taken over the case and is pressing charges, I haven't talked to him in a few days but he should be taking care of it.

Tom


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

I would think you could get a copy of the 911 recording to pass along to the prosecutor. May want to look into that. I know that the DNR may get involved, but that is kind of minor compared to what this guy deserves. 

If you brandish a weapon, and point it, at that point you are committing an assault. Not to mention the fact assault with a deadly weapon. Which, I believe in Michigan is still a Felony. His words follow this intent. 

From the sounds of it, you will be doing your own legwork. And by no means should a police report take this long. Most have to be done at end of shift, and give a few days for processing, it should not take this long.


----------



## jeffthedj

tmilldrummer said:


> Wow, I haven't been on here in awhile... didn't realize this was on here. Jeff, I was supposed to go with you guys that night and got the text at 2 a.m. about what was going on. Then I called my C.O. buddy in the morning and got him in on it, last I know he has taken over the case and is pressing charges, I haven't talked to him in a few days but he should be taking care of it.
> 
> Tom


Thanks man.. Justin talked to the detective and he said that they are going after him for CCW charges and assault with a weapon. I'm also doing a radio interview Thursday about this situation on the Mike Avery show.




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## William H Bonney

jeffthedj said:


> Thanks man.. Justin talked to the detective and he said that they are going after him for CCW charges and assault with a weapon. I'm also doing a radio interview Thursday about this situation on the Mike Avery show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


Make sure you post the date, time and channel, I'd love to hear that.


----------



## jeffthedj

Sure will.. I wanna say something real quick..
We are pro-police all day!! There was a guy on Facebook on mike Avery's page saying it sounded like we were make up the story and it was all one sided and that there was no way a cop had said that he didn't have time.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Get'nLucky

Bump to keep this in the top 8 pages.
Gl jeff


----------



## ih772

jeffthedj said:


> Sure will.. I wanna say something real quick..
> We are pro-police all day!! There was a guy on Facebook on mike Avery's page saying it sounded like we were make up the story and it was all one sided and that there was no way a cop had said that he didn't have time.
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


It was the bad guys brother.


----------



## jeffthedj

ih772 said:


> It was the bad guys brother.


Hoping to get to the bottom of all this Monday morning so stay tuned!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

Still no response as to why he wasn't arrested that night but they are going after the guy for a CCW violation(felony) attempted assault with a weapon(felony) angler harassment(not sure) and I think one other charge!! So either way this guy is going to get what's coming to him 


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## chris_kreiner

jeffthedj said:


> Still no response as to why he wasn't arrested that night but they are going after the guy for a CCW violation(felony) attempted assault with a weapon(felony) angler harassment(not sure) and I think one other charge!! So either way this guy is going to get what's coming to him
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


 
Awesome news....glad it's finally going to bite him...hopefully it's hard enough that he won't do it again!!!


----------



## beer and nuts

In.


----------



## jeffthedj

Well guys I'll be doing a radio interview for the Mike Avery show tonight that will air this weekend.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

jeffthedj said:


> Well guys I'll be doing a radio interview for the Mike Avery show tonight that will air this weekend.
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


If you can, could you please post the time and link on how to listen to this? 

I'm looking forward to it.  I hope that guy gets what he deserves.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Crayfish Trapper said:


> If you can, could you please post the time and link on how to listen to this?
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.  I hope that guy gets what he deserves.


Full listing of channels and times on his sight you can also stream it


----------



## DADA77

Just curious, is the GLPD being charged with not protecting nor serving, pretty much not doing their job?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffthedj

DADA77 said:


> Just curious, is the GLPD being charged with not protecting nor serving, pretty much not doing their job?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No idea on any of that as of yet.. All I know is they said the guy has been charged


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

Just finished up the interview.. Went really well so I hope this gets the word out.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

Well Justin just found out we can pick up the report tonight so soon as I find out details I'll post an update.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Outdoorsman17

Happy it's all working out finally. The thing that is disturbing was how it was handled in the beginning. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## limige

I'm real curious why he wasn't arrested on the spot. We rely on the police to do their job especially when a life is threatened. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffthedj

limige said:


> I'm real curious why he wasn't arrested on the spot. We rely on the police to do their job especially when a life is threatened.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I agree! That's why we pushed this issue so hard.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## sbooy42

jeffthedj said:


> i agree! That's why we pushed this issue so hard.
> 
> 
> Simplyoutdoors tv


 good work


----------



## DeerLife

Good work glad to hear that its coming together


----------



## ibthetrout

Any chance it would be ok to post the report? That would probably make for some good reading.


----------



## jeffthedj

Don't know why I couldn't.. I mean it's public record. Any legal guys out there?


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## GrtWhtHntr

I'm no legal expert but I would think it would be fine since it's a public record. To cover your butt, you may want to omit the names and personal information of any suspects/witnesses.


----------



## jeffthedj

Here is a link to the stations and air times for this weeks so if you want to hear the full story.. http://www.mikeaveryoutdoors.com/html/radiostations.html


----------



## jeffthedj

Anyone get a chance to listen to the show? I haven't yet and wanted to see how it sounded.. I'll download the podcast when it's available.


----------



## jakeo

PLEASE Hurry Up......I've got to pee....BAD!:lol:


----------



## ESOX

DADA77 said:


> Just curious, is the GLPD being charged with not protecting nor serving, pretty much not doing their job?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never going to happen, nothing to charge them with. The Supreme Court has made it clear:
*Justices Rule Police Do Not Have a Constitutional Duty to Protect Someone *
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/politics/28scotus.html?_r=1

That is why you have to take responsibility for your own safety.


----------



## ibthetrout

ESOX said:


> Never going to happen, nothing to charge them with. The Supreme Court has made it clear:
> *Justices Rule Police Do Not Have a Constitutional Duty to Protect Someone *
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/politics/28scotus.html?_r=1
> 
> That is why you have to take responsibility for your own safety.


I guess then I don't understand the "protect" part of "Protect and Serve". Isn't that like the motto of police? Maybe someone should inform them?


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Is anybody actually familiar with the circumstances or even bothered to read the link...


----------



## mcfish

2PawsRiver said:


> Is anybody actually familiar with the circumstances or even bothered to read the link...


Check out page one of thread.
I think the OP was actually there and had a gun pointed at him.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

mcfish said:


> Check out page one of thread.
> I think the OP was actually there and had a gun pointed at him.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


Nope, you're right, but I was actually referring to the link in the previous two posts.


----------



## Lumberman

Any update. I just listened to the MA podcast. What a mess. I really would like to hear this from the cops perspective. Why in the world wasn't this guy arrested?

Point your gun and a flash light at someone walking down the road tonight and see how that turns out.


----------



## jakeo

So is the story over?rotest_e


----------



## Jimw

jakeo said:


> So is the story over?rotest_e


I hope not! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffthedj

Sorry guys... I'll have an update tomorrow calling the courthouse.. Far from over 


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## encoreshooter

jeffthedj said:


> Sorry guys... I'll have an update tomorrow calling the courthouse.. Far from over
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


Good Luck.


----------



## jeffthedj

UPDATE: Talked to GL police department and they told me that the case was still "pending" so I called the Eaton County Prosecutors office and waiting to hear back now.. This is getting old!!!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Lumberman

Maybe it's time to point out all of the press this is getting.


----------



## jeffthedj

Lumberman said:


> Maybe it's time to point out all of the press this is getting.


Agreed!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Spoiler

Still seems to me somebody or something is being covered up!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DGF

If I did my job as poorly as they seem to be doing theirs I'd be looking for work. Keep up the good fight Jeff, and follow through to the end.

-Dan


----------



## lang49

Is there an actual news story online someplace? I've been looking but haven't found one.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Wow and I thought going to a movie was unsafe. Good Luck


----------



## jeffthedj

DGF said:


> If I did my job as poorly as they seem to be doing theirs I'd be looking for work. Keep up the good fight Jeff, and follow through to the end.
> 
> -Dan


Yeah Justin talked to lady at the courts and they said "if" they charge him we will get a letter in the mail and if not call back in a few weeks! 




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jeffthedj

lang49 said:


> Is there an actual news story online someplace? I've been looking but haven't found one.


No news story except on here and Mike Avery's show.. More to follow soon though! You can listen to this weeks podcast on his website.


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jakeo

Maybe you could invite a CO and /or a investivative reporter out there fishing again. Talk about catching the JA red handed or seeing who is covering what. Just showing up at the ramp might be enough.
BTW....I'll go with you and I'm no one but like to watch....LOLOL


----------



## DIYsportsman

Imo you need more press 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## swampbuck

Any Name or occupation/position yet.......Connection to authority?

That info should be pretty easy to get. Starting with where he lives.


----------



## jeffthedj

swampbuck said:


> Any Name or occupation/position yet.......Connection to authority?
> 
> That info should be pretty easy to get. Starting with where he lives.


Think Justin said today that his name was victor.. But not positive... We have a good friend of mine that's works for channel 4 in flint hooking something's up for us real soon.. Stay tuned!




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## The fish hunter

Hey guys u know anywhere I can take orb course?


Hunt,fish,sleep


----------



## The fish hunter

Sorry meant orb


Hunt,fish,sleep


----------



## The fish hunter

I meant orv


Hunt,fish,sleep


----------



## mohr_fishing

I hope that you keep pushing and don't let this guy walk. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bronc72

Maybe the guy is a member of the Sheriffs constitutional volunteer police force. That would explain the foot dragging about charges!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772

bronc72 said:


> Maybe the guy is a member of the Sheriffs constitutional volunteer police force. That would explain the foot dragging about charges!
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was wondering if he was some sort of reserve officer, either now or in past.


----------



## ESOX

2PawsRiver said:


> Nope, you're right, but I was actually referring to the link in the previous two posts.


Here, this may explain it more thoroughly
http://www.firearmsandliberty.com/kasler-protection.html

In a nutshell, unless you are in police custody, or have other "Special Relationship" claims, the police are not obligated to respond.
Just like the guy spending 7 minutes or so shooting up the shop a mile down the street from me, and the police showed up 40 minutes later.


----------



## jeffthedj

ESOX said:


> Here, this may explain it more thoroughly
> http://www.firearmsandliberty.com/kasler-protection.html
> 
> In a nutshell, unless you are in police custody, or have other "Special Relationship" claims, the police are not obligated to respond.
> Just like the guy spending 7 minutes or so shooting up the shop a mile down the street from me, and the police showed up 40 minutes later.


That's unreal!!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## ryanmolnar55

Its Dumb A's like that that should be thrown in prison but b4 that Stomped in the ground....U know screw that put him on the front lines with nothin but his hands to defend himself.:rant:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

jeffthedj said:


> That's unreal!!
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


It's real, not complete, but real........I'll try to just respond briefly, because I really don't want to derail this thread, but to completely rely on the police to protect you is not only unrealistic, it's stupid, and is an ever increasing problem as people become more and more stupid.

Most examples involve the ended relationship that involves threats of violence that turn into violence and the police didn't protect them. My most recent example involves a couple that had been married for 20+ years, currently separated, and going through a divorce. She has called no less then 8 times. They have an argument via text or phone, she believes he is going to be violent, calls the police, I respond, she tells me her story, she wants police protection.

Now understand that in the 20+ years they were married and during this separation he has never done anything to her, but "You don't know him, He can be Violent".

I stop by his house, reiterate the domestic violence law. I don't get any read the he really is an issue...write up the report. She lives in my patrol area and I drive by the house from time to time.

Now should I be obligated to sit on her house, monitor his activity, move in......I can assure you that if at sometime he shows up an beats her to death it will wind up in some court, written up in some report, and used as an example of how the police don't protect you.

Now understand that these types of complaints are pretty common, people wanting the police to manage their relationships, and now just as common is people wanting the police to raise their children.

The example used in the report.......she believes her boyfriend is going to come over and kill her, the police say they are not going to respond...boyfriend shows up kills people to include her......if she truly believed he was going to come over and kill her..........why not leave. Sometimes protecting yourself is just exercising a little common sense.

There are some examples where police did not act appropriately and in the topic of this thread, I can't think of any legitimate reason that this case has not already been authorize or denied and the appropriate reports completed.

As for the links......clearly the motivating factor behind the whole thing involves civil liability.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

ESOX said:


> Here, this may explain it more thoroughly
> http://www.firearmsandliberty.com/kasler-protection.html
> 
> In a nutshell, unless you are in police custody, or have other "Special Relationship" claims, the police are not obligated to respond.
> Just like the guy spending 7 minutes or so shooting up the shop a mile down the street from me, and the police showed up 40 minutes later.


Just curious.....where and when.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

People forget that law enforcement is vastly reactive, not proactive. And to expect differently is really unrealistic, but in Jeff's case, they did react(came after he called) just left a huge void for criticism when they didn't arrest a guy who unlawfully yielded a gun at another. The cj system exercises the right to seek a warrant after the fact if need be, I truly am just concerned that that hasn't been done yet. Like Jeff said "they might charge him". Keep us informed Jeff, and keep on the prosecutor about this, if you want to press charges she has to(I think). I think you are handling this well and want to commend you on it as well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

